# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Si te falet namazi, pershkrim i shkurter dhe i qarte.

## Bleti002

*Si të falet namazi, përshkrim i shkurtër dhe i qartë *  



Bismil-lahirr-Rrahmanirr-Rrahim 
I lavdëruar qoftë Allahu, kurse përshëndetjet qofshin për të Dërguarin e Tij!


Namazi është shtylla kryesore e fesë Islame. Është ibadet (adhurim) i cili bëhet për Zotin me zemër, me gojë dhe me trup, pesë herë në ditë. Ky adhurim e mban njeriun në kontakt të vazhdueshëm me Krijuesin e tij dhe me të Adhuruarin e tij, si dhe i ndihmon të jetë gjithmonë në përputhshmëri me fenë e All-llahut të Lartësuar dhe e largon nga të këqiat. All-llahu i Lartësuar në Kur'an thotë: Ata nuk ishin të urdhëruar me tjetër, pos që ta adhuronin Allahun sinqerisht që të largohen prej çdo besimi të kotë, ta falin namazin, ta japin zekatin, se ajo është feja e drejtë. (El-Bejjine: 5). Pastaj thotë: Faleni namazin, ngase namazi largon nga punët e irrituara dhe të këqia, e përmendja e All-llahut (që namazi e përmban është) më e madhe! Kurse Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë për rëndësinë e namazit thotë: Çka mendoni nëse dikush nga ju e ka para shtëpisë një lum dhe pastrohet në të pesë herë në ditë, a mbetet në trupin e tij ndonjë papastërti?! Të pranishmit thanë: Jo, nuk mbetet. Pastaj Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] tha: Ashtu edhe me pesë namazet All-llahu i fshinë mëkatet (e vogla). Me fjalë të shkurtëra dhe në mënyrë të lehtë, në vazhdim do ta tregojmë formën se si falet namazi, duke u bazuar në hadithet e vërteta të cilat për shkak të shkurtimit të lëndës nuk do t'i përmendim. I Dërguari, Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: Faluni ashtu siç më shihni mua duke u falur! Në vijim le të përcjellen këto hapa:


1.Të merret abdest, ngase kjo është kusht i namazit. Abdesti merret në këtë mënyrë, thuhet:


bismil-lahirrahmanirrahim (me emrin e All-llahut, të Gjithmëshirshmit, Mëshiruesit të Posaçëm); 


-lahen duart tri herë; -shpërlahet goja dhe hunda tri herë;


-lahet fytyra tri herë; 


-lahen duart deri në bërryla tri herë duke filluar me dorën e djathtë;


-preket koka me duar të lagura (mes-h) dhe gjithashtu edhe veshët;


-lahen këmbët deri në nyje tri herë duke fillluar me këmbën e djathtë. 


Në rast të mungesës së ujit, gjymtyrët lahen nga një herë. 


Abdestin e prishin këto gjëra: kryerja e nevojës së madhe, urinimi, dalja e gazrave, vjellja me qëllim, gjumi dhe humbja e vetëdijes. 


2. Të kthehet kah Kibleja (Qabeja në Mekkë), që është në juglindje, duke pasur për qëllim me zemër faljen e namazit përkatës, por nuk ka nevojë të shqiptohet nijjeti me gojë, ngase një gjë të tillë nuk e ka bërë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], e as as'habët (shokët) e tij [radijall-llahu anhuma]. Para vetes vendoset një trup kah i cili falet, (quhet sutre) dhe nuk duhet lejuar asnjë njeri a kafshë të kalojë ndërmjet namazxhiut dhe sutres. 


3. Të thuhet ezani:


All-llahu ekber, All-llahu ekber


All-llahu ekber, All-llahu ekber 


Eshhedu en la ilahe il-lallah Eshhedu en la ilahe il-lallah 


Eshhedu enne muhammeden resulullah Eshhedu enne muhammeden resulullah


Hajjales-salah Hajjales-salah 


Hajjalel-felah Hajjalel-felah 


(As-salatu hajrun minen-neum As-salatu hajrun minen-neum) vetëm në namazin e sabahut


All-llahu ekber All-llahu ekber


La ilahe il-lallah 


All-llahu është më i madhi, All-llahu është më i madhi, All-llahu është më i madhi, All-llahu është më i madhi, Dëshmoj se nuk ka të adhuruar përveç All-llahut, Dëshmoj se Muhammedi është i dërguari i All-llahut, Dëshmoj se Muhammedi është i dërguari i All-llahut, Eja në namaz, Eja në namaz, Eja në shpëtim, Eja në shpëtim, (Namazi është më i dobishëm se gjumi, Namazi është më i dobishëm se gjumi) All-llahu është më i madhi, All-llahu është më i madhi, Nuk ka të adhuruar përveç All-llahut.


Para namazit farz thuhet ikameti, që është i ngjashëm me ezanin:


All-llahu ekber, All-llahu ekber 


Eshhedu en la ilahe il-lallah 


Eshhedu enne muhammeden resulullah


Hajjales-salah 


Hajjalel-felah 


Kad kametis-salah


Kad kametis-salah 


All-llahu ekber All-llahu ekber 


La ilahe il-lallah 


( All-llahu është më i madhi, All-llahu është më i madhi, Dëshmoj se nuk ka të adhuruar përveç All-llahut, Dëshmoj se Muhammedi është i dërguari i All-llahut, Eja në namaz, Eja në shpëtim, Namazi po fillon Namazi po fillon All-llahu është më i madhi All-llahu është më i madhi Nuk ka të adhuruar përveç All-llahut. 


4. Të ngriten duart deri në vesh apo supe duke thënë: All-llahu ekber (All-llahu është më i madhi), pastaj të shikohet në vendin e sexhdes. Të vendoset dora e djathtë mbi të majtën dhe së bashku të vendosen në gjoks. 


5. Të thuhet lutja e hapjes: subhanekall-llahumme ve bihamdike ve tebarekesmuke ve teala xhedduke ve la ilahe gajruke. (I pastër je nga të metat dhe i lavdëruar, o All-llah, emri yt është i bekuar, e lartë është pozita Yte dhe nuk ka të adhuruar përveç Teje).


Dhe thuhet: Eudhubil-lahi minesh-shejtanirr-rraxhim Bismil-lahirr-rrahmanirr-rrahim Elhamdulil-lahi rabbil alemin Err-rrahmanirr-rrahim Maliki jevmiddin Ijjake naëbudu ve ijjake nestein Ihdinas-siratal mustekim Siratal-ledhine enamte alejhim Gajril magdubi alejhim ve leddalin. Amin. (Kërkoj strehim tek All-llahu nga shejtani i mallkuar, Me emrin e All-llahut, të Gjithmëshirshmit, Mëshiruesit të Posaçëm Lavdërimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit të botëve, Të Gjithmëshirshmit, Mëshiruesit të posaçëm Sunduesit të Ditës së gjykimit Vetëm Ty të adhurojmë dhe vetëm nga Ti ndihmë kërkojmë, Na udhëzo në Rrugën e drejtë, Në rrugën e atyre të cilët i ke begatuar me të mira, E jo në të atyre që je hidhëruar në ta, Dhe as në të atyre që janë të humbur. Amin). (Pranoje o Zot!). Pastaj thuhet ndonjë sure a pjesë nga Kur'ani, për shembull: Bismil-lahir-rahmanir-rahim. Vel asër. Innel insane le fi husër. Il-lel-ledhine amenu ve amilussalihati, ve tevasau bil hakki, ve tevasau bissabër. 


(Pasha kohën. Vërtetë njeriu është në humbje.Përveç atyre që besojnë, bëjnë vepra të mira, porosisin njëri-tjetrin t'i përmbahen të vërtetës dhe të durojnë.) ose Bismil-lahir-rahmanir-rahim. Inna eëtajnakel kevther. Fe sal-li li rabbike venhar. Inne shanieke huvel ebter. 


(Ne vërtetë të dhamë ty shumë të mira. Andaj ti falu dhe therr kurban për Zotin tënd. E s'ka dyshim se urrejtësi yt është i farësosur.) ose Bismil-lahir-rahmanir-rahim. Kul huvallahu ehad. Allahussamed. Lem jelid ve lem juled ve lem jekun lehu kufuven ehad. 


(Thuaj: Ai All-llahu është Një! Allahu është Ai që çdo gjë ka nevojë për Atë. Ai nuk ka lindur kë, e as që është i lindur. Dhe askush s'është i barabartë me Të.), etj. Kjo lexohet me zë në namazin e sabahut, akshamit dhe jacisë.


6. Të bëhet rukuja (përkulja) duke thënë: All-llahu ekber (All-llahu është më i madh), dhe duke i ngritur duart deri në vesh apo supe. Ashtu i kërrusur, drejtohet mirë shpina, e duart vendosen në gjunj, e në këtë pozitë thuhet: subhane rabbijel-adhim (i pa të meta je o Zoti im i Madh). Mirë është të thuhet kjo tri apo më shumë herë. 


7. Të ngritet nga rukuja duke thënë: semiallahu limen hamideh (All-llahu e dëgjon atë që e falënderon), duke i ngritur duart deri në vesh apo supe. Pas ngritjes thuhet: rabbena ve lekel-hamd (o Zoti ynë, Ty të takon lavdërimi). 


8. Të bëhet sexhde duke thënë: All-llahu ekber (All-llahu është më i madh) do të thotë lëshohet me duar dhe vendoset në tokë balli, hunda, shuplakat e duarve, gjunjët dhe majet e gishtave të këmbës. Në këtë pozitë thuhet: subhane rabbijel-aëla (i patëmeta je o Zoti im i Lartë). Kjo thuhet tri apo më shumë herë. 


9. Të ngritet koka duke thënë: All-llahu ekber (All-llahu është më i madh) dhe të ulet mbi këmbën e djathtë. Në atë pozitë thuhet: rabbigfirlij, rabbigfirlij (më fal,o Zot). 


10. Të bëhet sexhdeja e dytë duke thënë: All-llahu ekber (All-llahu është më i madh) dhe bëhen po ato veprime që janë bërë në sexhden e parë. Kështu është falur një rekat.


11.Të ngritet koka nga sexhdeja duke thënë: All-llahu ekber (All-llahu është më i madh) dhe një çast të shkurtër qëndrohet ulur, e duke u mbështetur me grushta në tokë ngritet në këmbë dhe fillon rekatin e dytë. Ashtu i ngritur thuhet: Bismil-lahirr-rrahmanirr-rrahim, sureja: elhamdulil-lahi rabbil alemin dhe njëra nga suret e Kur'anit. 


12. Nëse namazi është dy rekatësh (siç është sabahu dhe xhumaja) pas ngritjes nga sexhdeja e dytë qëndrohet ulur duke peshuar mbi këmbën e majtë, kurse gishtat e këmbës së djathtë mbesin të kthyera kah Kibleja. Në këtë pozitë, dora e djathtë vendoset mbi kofshën e djathtë dhe bëhet grusht, e gishti tregues drejtohet kah Kibleja, kurse dora e majtë mbi kofshën e majtë.Pastaj thuhet: 


Ettehijatu lil-lahi vessalavatu vettajjibatu, esselamu alennebijji ve rahmetullahi ve berekatuhu, esselamu alejna ve ala ibadil-lahissalihin. Eshhedu en la ilahe il-lallahu ,ve eshhedu enne muhammeden abduhu ve resuluhu.


(Përshëndetjet janë për All-llahun, lutjet Atij dhe punët e mira. Paqja, mëshira dhe bekimi qoftë për të dërguarin e Tij. Paqja qoftë mbi ne dhe mbi të gjithë robërit e mirë të All-llahut. Dëshmoj se nuk ka të adhuruar përpos All-llahut dhe se Muhammedi është rob dhe i dërguar i Tij). Në vazhdim thuhet: Allahumme sal-li ala muhammedin ve ala ali muhammed, kema sal-lejte ala ibrahime ve ala ali ibrahime inneke hamidun mexhid. Allahumme barik ala muhammedin ve ala ali muhammed, kema barekte ala ibrahime ve ala ali ibrahime inneke hamidun mexhid.


(O All-llah, mëshiroje Muhammedin dhe pasuesit e Muhammedit, siç e ke mëshiruar Ibrahimin dhe pasuesit e Ibrahimit. O All-llah bekoje Muhammedin dhe pasuesit e Muhammedit, siç e ke bekuar Ibrahimin dhe pasuesit e Ibrahimit, Ti je i Lavdëruar dhe i Madhëruar). Pastaj kërkohet strehim nga All-llahu prej katër gjërave: Allahumme inni eudhubike min adhabi xhehennem, ve min adhabil kabr, ve min fitnetil mahja vel memati, ve min fitnetil mesihiddexhal. (O All-llah, kërkojë strehim te Ti nga dënimi i xhehennemit, nga dënimi i varrit, nga sprova e jetës dhe e vdekjes dhe nga sprova e Dexhxhxhallit). Më pastaj kërkohen nga All-llahu të mirat e dynjasë dhe ahiretit, dhe lutet për prindërit e të gjithë muslimanët: 


Rabbena atina fiddunja haseneten ve fil ahireti haseneten ve kina adhabennar. Rabbenagfirlij ve li validejje ve lil mu'minine jevme jekumul hisab. (Zoti ynë, na jep në dynja të mira dhe në botën tjetër të mira dhe na ruaj nga dënimi i zjarrit. Zoti ynë, më fal mua, prindërit të mi dhe besimtarët në Ditën e llogarisë). Namazi përfundon duke dhënë selam e duke kthyer kokën në anën e djathtë me fjalët:


Esselamu alejkum ve rahmetullah (Paqja dhe mëshira e All-llahut qoftë mbi ju), dhe në të njëjtën mënyrë jepet selam në anën e majtë. Kështu falet sabahu dhe xhumaja (pra rekatet farz). 


13. E nëse namazi është trerekatësh (akshami), atëherë lexohet vetëm: Ettehijjatu lil-lahi vessalavatu dhe Allahummme sal-li ala muhammed e pastaj duhet ngritur në këmbë duke u mbështetur me grushta në tokë dhe ngriten duart deri në veshë apo në supe, duke thënë: All-llahu ekber. (All-llahu është më i madh) Në pozitën vertikale vendosen duart mbi gjoks, ashtu siç u sqarua më lart dhe lexohet vetëm: Elhamdu lil-lahi rabbil alemin (e s'është gabim nëse lexohet ndonjë sure pas kësaj), bëhet rukuja, sexhdet dhe më në fund bëhet ulja dhe thuhen ato dova që u sqaruan më lart dhe jepet selam. Kështu është falur akshami (pra rekatet farz). Kurse në namazet katërrekatëshe (ikindia dhe jacia) falen edhe dy rekate pas uljes së parë.Do të thotë duhet ngritur në këmbë, ku thuhet: El hamdu lil-lahi, bëhet rukuja, dy sexhdet dhe prapë duhet ngritur në këmbë ku thuhet: El hamdu lil-lahi, bëhet rukuja dhe dy sexhdet dhe bëhet ulja e dytë ashtu siç u sqarua më lart dhe jepet selam. Kështu falet ikindia dhe jacia (pra rekatet farz). 


14.Pasi është kryer namazi, bëhet dhikri pas namazit. Së pari thuhet tri herë: Estagfirullah (Kërkojë falje nga All-llahu), e më tutje: Allahume entesselam ve minkesselam tebarekte ja dhel xhelali vel ikram (O All-llah Ti je i Përsosur dhe nga Ti është shpëtimi, qofsh i bekuar o Zot i Madhështisë dhe Bujarisë). Pastaj Ajetul kursij (Tesbih dova):


All-llahu la ilahe il-la hu. El hajjul kajjum. La te' hudhuhu sinetun ve la neum. Lehu ma fissemavati ve ma fil ard. Men dhel-ledhi jeshfeu indehu il-la bi idhih. Jaëlemu ma bejne ejdihim ve ma halfehum. Ve la juhitune bi shejin min ilmihi il-la bi ma sha. Vesia kursijjuhussemavati vel ard. Ve la jeuduhu hifdhuhuma ve huvel alijjul adhim. 


(All-llahu është Një, nuk ka të adhuruar përpos Tij. I Gjalli, Mbikqyrësi i përhershëm. Atë nuk e kap as kotja, e as gjumi. E Tij është ç'ka në qiej e në tokë. Kush mund të ndërmjetësojë tek Ai, pos me lejen e Tij. E di të tashmen dhe të ardhmen, e nga ajo që Ai di, të tjerët dinë vetëm aq sa Ai do. Kursija e Tij është sa qiejt dhe toka, kurse kujdesi iTij ndaj të dyjave nuk i vie rëndë. Ai është i Larti, i Madhi).


Pastaj thuhet: Subhanallah (33 herë) (i patëmeta është All-llahu),


El hamdulil-lah (33 herë) (i lavdëruar qoftë All-llahu),


All-llahu ekber (33 herë) (All-llahu është më i madhi) dhe në fund: La ilahe il-lallahu vahdehu la sherike lehu, lehul mulku ve lehul hamdu ve huve ala kul-li shejin kadir. (Askush s'meriton të adhurohet përpos All-llahut, Ai s'ka partner, Atij i takon krejt sundimi dhe lavdërimi dhe Ai ka mundësi për çdo gjë).


___________________________ 


*Siç u pa më lart një rekat përbëhet prej: - tekbirit fillestar (shiko HAPIN 4); - leximit të subhanekallahumme, elhamdulil-lahi dhe sures (shiko HAPIN 5); - rukusë (shiko HAPIN 6) dhe - dy sexhdeve (shiko HAPIN 8, 9 dhe 10).


*Në fund të dy rekateve bëhet ulja (shiko HAPIN 12). *Nëse namazi është dyrekatësh përfundohet me selam (shiko HAPIN 12 në fund). *Nëse namazi është tre apo katër rekatësh atëherë falet edhe një, respektivisht dy rekate dhe bëhet ulja e fundit (shiko HAPIN 12). Numri i rekateve të:


*)                Sunete para farzit
** )             Rekate per farzin
*** )           Sunete pas farzit
_________________________

SABAHU          2(*)          2(**) 


DREKA            4(*)         4(**)          2(***)


IKINDIA                          4(**)          4(***) 


AKSHAMI                        3(**)          2(***) 


JACIA                             4(**)          2(***) 


XHUMAJA                        2(**)      2 ose 4(***) 


___________________________________
Vërejtje. Sunnetet katër rekatëshe falen duke i ndarë dy nga dy rekate.


Pejgamberi alejhis-selam lidhur me sunetet e pesë namazeve thotë: ç'do musliman që i falë çdo ditë dymbëdhjetë rekate vullnetarisht, pra jo të obliguara, All-llahu ia ndërton një shtëpi në Xhennet.


Në namazin e SABAHUT, AKSHAMIT dhe JACISË tekbiret (shqiptimet All-llahu ekber në fillim të namazit dhe gjatë ndërrimit të pozitës në namaz), Elhamdu lil-lahi dhe sureja ( këto të dyja vetëm në dy rekatet e para) thuhen me zë të lartë. 


Namazi falet njejtë, si për meshkujt ashtu edhe për femra, ngase Pejgamberi alejhis-selam nuk ka bërë dallim mes formës së namazit të meshkujve dhe të femrave, me përjashtim se femra duhet t'i mbulojë disa pjesë të trupit më shumë se mashkulli.


__________

Marre nga www.albislam.com

----------


## Albioni

Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi ty vella

----------


## fisnik2002

selam alejkum ue rahmetullahi ue berekatuhu

Faleminderit vella per te mirat qe percolle.
All-llahu ta shperbleft me te mira.
I lutem All-llahut ta shenoj kete ne veprat e tua te mira.
I lutem All-llahut te jet kjo nje miresi per te gjithe ata qe duan te afrohen per te All-llahu nje i vetem e i pashok.
Vella i dashur.Shperblimi juaj do te jet edhe me i madh,kur te tjerit do te perfitojn prej asaj qe percollet.Ai,shperblimi,nuk ka  te nderprer per ju edhe kur ju te nderroni jete.All-llahu te beft prej banorve te xhenetit Adn.
I lutem All-llahut qe te bashkohemi ne  xhennetin Adn se bashku.Amin.

Me respekt vellai juaj fisniku

selam alejkum ue rahmetullahi ue berekatuhu

----------


## BelgiumBoy

Paqja qoft mbi ne

----------


## Redi

BelgiumBoy, ato pergjigje i fshiva une. Per ankesa ke forumin e moderatoreve. Ketu ne publik mundohu te besh tjeter gje.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Warl0rd

Pik se pari ju deshiroj fat,ne ket tem qka e keni filluar,ishalla zoti çdo te mira,me ju tregu drejt pak jam idhnu pse ma kan mshel Temen teme qka e kam hap,shkaku i msheljes se asaj teme skisha dasht me diskutu n'kto tema fetare,

çdo te mira.

----------


## Jesushaus

Do te dojha te dije se cdo te thote "namaz" nese kemi kohe mund te ma spjegoni. Ju falenderoj.

----------


## Bleti002

Namaz quhet falja qe bejne musilmanet...te cilen e bejne 5 here ne dite...

----------


## canzemer

Selamualejkum te gjithve  :egjiptiane: ezuar bajramin iNSHALLA ALLAHU na i pranoft duate ehde te gjith ibadetet gezuar te gjithve *** :macka: eni te mirpritur tek **aser**ose tek :***Sofra kuksjane***Me ktheni viziten ju pres  :maci: anzemer.......

----------


## canzemer

A mundet kush te me ndihmoi te permbledh :farzet vaxhibet synetet kush din
****farzet namaz**** vacibet ne ne namaz**** synetet ne namaz****ta shtjellojme kete  mesojme per vete ehde tjeret qe kane nevoj
***********ALLAHU ua shperbleft***************

----------

